# Rubber Hose Trailer Mats: Attach or not?



## HLK (May 15, 2015)

I want to place Rubber floor mats in a Horse Trailer, should I just lay them on the wooden floor boards or attach them with screws and washers? I am concerned that they may shift or that my horse may catch an edge or corner when loading/unloading?


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

I would say not attached, I pull my mats out and hose out the trailer almost every time I use it, if the mats are attached it would be a pain. Urine and feces getting trapped under the mat will ruin your floors. 

My mats are heavy and are cut to fit the floor, I have never had them slip, once in a while one of my horses will drag their toe getting in and catch it, but then step up over it.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I wouldn't attach them. Otherwise, urine and feces will get trapped underneath and rot the floor out faster. Plus, you won't be able to inspect the floor and know when to change the wood!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have floor mats and they are not attached. 

I wouldn't want them to be, because when I give my trailer a GOOD cleaning, I pull out all the mats, wash the floor, and inspect it. 

They are darned heavy so you really don't have to worry about them going anywhere, being not attached.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Agree with all the above...do not attach, as you really need to move them now and then for cleaning, and they are too Heavy to move anyways, especially with a horse standing on them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

